# what should i do



## ilikeroccos (Sep 29, 2008)

i've got rust where my struts bolt up whats the best way to fix
















_Modified by ilikeroccos at 6:35 PM 10-22-2008_


_Modified by ilikeroccos at 6:38 PM 10-22-2008_


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

saw your thread in the auto-body forum
probably cut strut towers off a donor car, and weld them on?


----------



## FlybyGLI (Jun 20, 2008)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

I had this happen on a 95 GSX and what I did was cut the bad areas out and put new sections in out of some moderately gauged steel. Use a hammer to shape them but dont do it while it's in the car. Its a tedious process. Then when your done you can either weld them in or drill small holes about every half inch and rivet it, then mould over it/paint it. looked good on mine and has held up since.


----------



## ilikeroccos (Sep 29, 2008)

*Re: (71DubBugBug)*

know some sittn around for a '95 golf


----------



## L33t A2 (Aug 5, 2003)

*Re: (ilikeroccos)*

cut your losses and get a new car/shell
you would be foolish to attempt fixing that for endless reasons


----------



## torquesteer (Jul 26, 2008)

*Re: what should i do (ilikeroccos)*

Thats pritty bad, might not be savable... What I did was cut the section out of a parts car that I was about to ditch for metal. and welded in the doner part. the bigest prob i had with it was theres a large amout of glue in that section holding it together and if you dont get it out then your welds will be mesed up. so make sure to clean out all that glue stuff. 
And good luck!!


----------



## where_2 (Jul 21, 2003)

*Re: (ilikeroccos)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilikeroccos* »_know some sittn around for a '95 golf








 Actually, Mk3's are getting fairly common in the local junkyards in So. Florida. You just need a battery operated sawz-all, a spare battery, and a can of 3-N-1 oil to lubricate the metal cutting blade.


----------

